# Die Grillsaison beginnt, lasst uns Burger machen



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

Sich mit Hardware, Software, Problemen und Lösungen zu beschäftigen ist schon eine tolle Sache, aber ab und zu muß man auch mal etwas essen.
Und was mögen wir Gamer wie viele andere Menschen da so am liebsten? Junkfood..! Aber wer stellt sich schon gerne an die meist lange Schlange beim Burgerbrater um die Ecke an?
Stattdessen kann man auch zu Hause sehr gute und sehr leckere Burger herstellen. Da ich als halber Ami Burger nicht nur zur Grillzeit, sondern rund ums Jahr möchte, 
habe ich mir Techiken und Rezepte ausgetüftelt, um ein bestmögliches Ergebnis zu bekommen. Diese möchte ich euch hier nach und nach vorstellen. 
Wer will, kann es auch gerne mal zuhause nachmachen. Ein Praxisfeedback wäre wirklich toll.
Ich habe mich also in erster Linie damit beschäftigt, wie ich aus dem was man so im Laden um die Ecke bekommt möglichst nah an das rankommt, was die großen Brater so produzieren.

Das wären in erster Linie also: 

Hamburgerbrötchen (Buns) 
Hamburgerfleisch (Beefpatties) 
Saucen
Zutaten 

Zuerst möchte ich auf das Thema Patties (Fleisch) eingehen, hier gibt es einiges zu beachten und leider viel falsch zu machen.
Die Beefpatties bestehen aus reinem Rindfleisch, das ist wahrscheinlich allen bekannt. 
Bei den großen Burgerketten allerdings ausschliesslich von Milchkühen mit einem Fettgehalt von etwa 25-30% und aus allen Körperregionen.
Im Laden bekommen wir zwar Rinderhack, aber er das meist mit nur 20% Fettanteil, was zu trockeneren Patties führt, aber kein Beinbruch ist. 
Optimalere Ergebnisse bekommt man mit einem höheren Fettanteil. Ich persönlich bestelle beim Metzger Rinderhack mit 30% Fettanteil, 
meist 3-5KG um auf Vorrat zu produzieren, denn das nimmt etwas Zeit in Anspruch, wenn man gleichbleibende Ergebnisse erzielen will. 

Nun ist natürlich die Frage, für welche Burger man Patties herstellen will. Nehmen wir mal den klassichen Cheeseburger beim großen M, 
da sind gerade mal 43g in Rohform (durchs Braten wirds nochmal weniger) drauf.
Das ist mir persönlich zu wenig, daher nehme ich dafür 50g. Die großen Patties vom Kronenträger wiegen in Rohform 113g, man nehme lieber 125g.
Angefangen habe ich ohne eine spezielle Burgerpresse, die man heutzutage schon für wenige Euros bekommen kann, diese eignen sich jedoch nur für die kleinen Patties, 
wer auf große Patties aus ist, muss nach wie vor erfinderisch sein. Ob ihr das Fleisch nun in der Presse formt, wie ich zwischen den Unterseiten zweier Kuchenteller und 
Bakpapier, oder von Hand in form bringt  ist für das Ergebnis nur von untergeordenetr Rolle, hat also einen eher kosmetischen Charakter.
Da man nicht das ganze Jahr über draußen grillen will und/oder kann, habe ich mir einen Kontaktgrill gekauft, an dem die beiden Bratflächen herausnehmbar sind und je 
zwei unterschiedliche Oberflächen haben. Die Oberseite ist bei mir meist geriffelt, während die Bodenplatte eine glatte Oberfläche hat, Kontaktgrills haben den Vorteil, 
dass das Fleisch von beiden Seiten gleichzeitg gegart wird und es sich so nicht verformt. Außerdem ist das Fleisch schneller gar, in meinem Fall sind das 
bei 50g 1 Min 45 Sek / 100g 2 Min 15 Sek /125g 2Min 45 Sek. Jeweils bei maximaler Heizkraft. 
Außerdem hat sich herausgestellt, dass das beste Ergebnis erziel wird, wenn man die Patties vor dem grillen/braten für mindestens 2-3 Stunden einfriert, so bleiben sie saftiger, 
verfomen sich nicht so schnell und schrumpfen weniger. Also bitte tiefgefroren auf den Grill legen, nicht antauen oder auftauen lassen. Positiver Nenbenaspekt ist, dass man so 
nicht nur ein besseres Ergebnis erzielt, auch lässt sich sehr gut auf Vorrat produzieren. einegfroren halten die Patties mehrere Monate.

Was braucht man nun also für die Pattie-Herstellung?

Rinderhack 
Küchenwaage 
etwas zum formen (Presse, Teller oder Hände) 
Backpapier, Alufolie oder Butterbrotpapier (Trennmittel von der Arbeitsoberfläche) 
Gefrierfach 
Kontaktgrill, Kohlegrill, Elektro- oder Gasgrill 
Pfeffer und Salz (Wichtig: erst nach dem Grillen würzen) 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder aus meiner Heimproduktion:
50g Patties small



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


100g Patties small



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Vergleich: links 100g(HB Royal), rechts 50g(Cheeseburger,BigMäc etc.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


120g Patties large



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier nochmal zum vergleich alle drei Größen zusammen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Braten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

*AW: Die Grillsison beginnt, lasst uns Burger machen*

Weiter geht es also nun mit den Brötchen (Buns)
Diese kann ma in den meisten Discountern bereits fertig kaufen, aber längst nicht alle sind eine Empfehlung wert.
Selbst machen geht auch, dauert aber und erfordert viel Geschick, Geduld und teilweise Zutaten, die man nicht überall bekommt.
Außerdem sind die im Netz zu findenden Rezepte sehr breit gefächert und die Ergebnisse meist nicht zufriedenstellend.
Das beginnt schon bei der Mehlsorte, wichtig ist eine höchstmögliche Konzentration an Kleber im Weizenmehl. Der ist auch unter dem Namen "Gluten" bekannt, welcher wiederum bei manchem ein ungutes Gefühl auslöst.
Dann kommt hinzu, dass meiner Erfahrung nach Eigelb den Teig schwerer macht, deswegen trenne ich die Eier für den Teig und benutze nur Eiweiß/Eiklar.
Ein Beispiel wie schwierig es sein wird, die richtige Rezeptur hinzubekommen findet ihr gleich hier drunter. Dieses Video war für meine Experimentierphase sehr aufschlussreich.
Wer hätte beispielsweise gedacht, dass sogar der Backvorgang nur mit Trick Siebzehn erfolgreiche Ergebnisse liefert, nämlich mit einer Luftfeuchtigkeit von ca. 80% im Backofen.
Ich löse das, indem ich ein tiefes Backblech ganz unten im Ofen mit Wasser zu 2/3 befülle, dann vorheize und beim einschieben der Buns nochmal nachfülle.
So bleiben die Buns schön soft und es gibt keine Rinde, wie beim herkömmlichen Brot. Aber seht selbst:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rV2ZrvU6YsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ein wirklich sehr guter Ansatz ist hier zu sehen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5PLgSyRhfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es unter den lokal angebotenen aktuell nur zwei erstklassige Produktereihen von Fertigbrötchen.
Zum einen sind es die Buns von Harry in der schwarzen Verpackung (gibts bei uns nur bei Rewe und Kaufland) und überraschenderweise die Billigheimer vom Netto (kommen verdammt nah an die vom Mäkkes)
Alle anderen sind meist sehr fest, grobporig und haben einen zu geringen Zuckergehalt, was das antoasten sehr schwierig gestalltet.

Die Behandlung von Fertigbrötchen:
Nicht quetschen!! weder beim Transport, noch beim schneiden. 
Das schneiden ist immer so eine Sache. Für mich hat sich herausgestellt, dass man am besten ein Sägemesser mit Wellenschliff nimmt, keine glatte Klinge und keine mit "Reißzähnen".
Ich mache das so: in die linke hand das Brötchen in die rechte das Messer (Linkshänder andersrum bitte) nun nehme ich als Orientierungshilfe den Farbübergang am Deckel von Braun nach Weiß.
an dieser Linie schneide ich das Brötchen etwa 1,5-2cm tief mit nur einer schnittbewegung ein, dann drehe ich das Brötchen in der linken Hand entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn etwa um 90° und wiederhole das bis der gesamte Rand in einer linie angeschnitten ist. Dabei darauf achten, dass die Klinge das Brötchen nie verlässt, erst wenn der schnitt fertig ist, wieder rausziehen. Ist der kompletter Rand durch, wiederholen wir das ganze und bewegen beim schneiden die schnittkante der Klinge immer nur bis zur Mitte des Brötchens, bis auch hier wieder eine Umdreheung geschafft ist. 
Das klingt sehr aufwändig, aber es lohnt ishc. Lohn der Mühe ist ein perfekter schnitt ohne Wellen oder Schrägen mit gut ausgewogener Höhe der Hälften.
Wem das nicht gelingt, der kann auch noch einen Trick anwenden. nehmt euch ein e etwa 1cm Dicke, Stabile und möglichst rutschfeste unterlage, es geht meistens auch der Rand eurer Spüle, darauf legt ihr den Messergriff mit einer seite flach auf und legt das Brötchen so daneben, dass ihr es mit dem Messer schneiden könnt. Jetzt bewegt ihr das messer mit dem Griff auf der Unterlage rutschend, waährend das auf der Arbeitsplatte liegende Brötchen einfach durchsägt. Wichtig ist halt dass der Griff immer flach auf der unterlage bleibt und nur hin und her rutscht.
Ist das geschafft, braucht ihr eine heisse, glatte öberfläche, denn die Buns werden nur von einer seite getoastet, der Schnittseite. so bleiben sie aussen saftig und weich, von innen bekommen sie ein leichtes Röstaroma und der enthaltene Zucker im Teig karamellisiert beim antoasten, wodurch die Fläche nicht mehr so leicht durchweicht, euch fällt als nicht die hälfte beim essen runter, sondern alles bleibt wie es soll.
ich nehme zum Toasten meinen  kontaktgrill, der untern voll aufgedreht ist, während die obere Platte mit nur 30-40°C die Oberseite nur erwärmt, aber nicht toastet, das hat den Vorteil, dass die Schnittseite 100% Plan aufliegt und keine hellen Spots entstehen, wo doch wieder Flüssigkeit durchkäme und der darunterliegende "Schwamm" sich vollsaugen würde. Ihr könnt aber auch einfach eine Pfanne nehmen, 75% der Heizkraft des passenden Feldes einstellen, etwa 5 Min warte, bis die Pfanne auf temperatur ist und dann nach und nach hälfte für Hälfte mit der Schnittseite hineinlegen und mit einem Pfannenwender mit leichtem Druck von oben in der Pfanne in Kreisbewegungen "entlangschleifen". Nach etwa 30 Sekunden mit dem Pfannewender rausheben und ihr müsstet je nach Qualität der Buns schon ein sehr gutes Ergebnis haben, beifesteren, trockeneren Buns kann es schonmal doppelt so lange dauern.
Auch hierzu ein paar Bilder:
Die Schnitttechnik:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spezialschnitt für den BigMäc



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Große Buns



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Toasten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis zum belegen der Buns legt ihr diese am besten in einen großen Kochtopf mit einem Stück Küchenrolle am Boden und eines unter dem Deckel, so bleiben die Buns schön warm und saftig.

Ich habe natürlich auch schon selbst welche gebacken, davon hier noch ein paar Bilder, aber das Rezept kommt bei Interesse eurerseits dann später noch.

Die Buns wurden in eigene Backförmchen aus Alufolie gesetzt, damit sie ihre Form am Boden behalten, der Teig sich beim Backen mehr nach oben als zur Seite ausdehnt und weil darunter im Backofen ja das bereits angesprochene Wasser ist, so also der Boden nicht durch den doch sehr direkten Einfluss von Wasserdampf zu sehr aufweicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einer Mischung aus Eiklar und Wasser werden die "Dächer bestrichen, darurch bekommen sie ihre typisch braune Färbung, 
außerdem haften die Sesamkörner so deutlich besser und fallen nach dem backen nicht so schnell wieder ab.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man hier vielleicht erahnen kann, war dies leider ein sehr schwerer, massiver Teig. Hier hatte ich gelernt, das Eigelb zukönftig aus dem Teig herauszulassen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem war es ziemlich lecker was dabei herauskam, wie man hier sicher erahnen kann, ein Royal TS mit DIY Bun. Warum das Bild auf dem Kopf steht ist mir schleierhaft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch Ergebnisse mit Fertigbuns

Hier zu sehen sind ein herkömmlicher kleiner 8cm Bun in der unteren Ecke als vergleich zum Bigger BigMäc mit 12cm Buns und insgesamt 250g Fleisch



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diesen korrekt zusammenzubauen war schon etwas verwirrend, hier bin ich kurz vorm Patties auflegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sehen wir: Im Hintergrund ganz unscheibar einen Chili-Cheeseburger, in der linken vorderen Ecke einen Royal TS und in der rechten, rrrichtig.. einen BigMäc, alle mit selbstgemachen Saucen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der Chili-Cheeseburger mit selbstgemachter Chili-Cheese-Sauce einzeln, weil er da oben so unscheinbar im Hintergrund stand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (18. April 2016)

*AW: Die Grillsison beginnt, lasst uns Burger machen*

Erstmal danke für die ganzen Tipps, da ich auch ein großer Burger Fan bin 
Ich werde mir wohl dann mal in nächster Zeit mal einen Kontaktgrill bestellen, und mal rumprobieren.


----------



## Metalic (18. April 2016)

*AW: Die Grillsison beginnt, lasst uns Burger machen*

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, die Buns auch selber zu machen. Auch wenn es mehr Arbeit bedeutet und es länger dauert, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.

Edit: Dieses Rezept ist sehr zu empfehlen. Lasst euch nicht von der Zubereitungszeit abschrecken. Vernünftiges Brot dauert nunmal ist dann aber auch kein Vergleich mehr zu den komischen Fertig-Dingern aus dem Supermarkt. 
Leserwunsch: Hamburgerbrotchen / Hotdogbrotchen nach Peter Reinhart - Plotzblog - Selbst gutes Brot backenPlotzblog – Selbst gutes Brot backen


----------



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

*AW: Die Grillsison beginnt, lasst uns Burger machen*

Saucen:

Zuerst mal den Hinweis, die ganzen Mäkkes Saucen gibts mittlerweile fertig zu kaufen (von Develey), bei uns allerdings nur in Rewe, Edeka und Kaufland.
Das sind die nuggetsaußen Süßsauer, Barbecue und Curry..  die BigMäc-Sauce (leider leicht abgeändert mit leichter Senfnote) und eine Senf-Sauce, sowie den Ketchup und die Mayo (nur die von den Pommes, auf den Burgern ist etwas anderes)

Wenn ihr vom B-King die Chili-Cheese Sauce gerne selbst machen wollt, habe ich hier eine sehr leckere Eigenkreation:
Nehmt euch aus dem Chipsregal im Laden die Dip Sauce von Chio "Hot Cheese", 2 Schalen Sahneschmelzkäse, fragt euren Lieblingsdönermann nach eeinem kleinen schälchen (2 Eßlöffel reicht schon) von dem "Scharf" Gewürz, dazu noch ein Glas Jalapenos und ab in die Küche. Vom Chio-Dip den Deckel abnehmen und das ganze etwa 40Sek. bei 600W in die Mikrowelle, den Schmelzkäse in eine Rührschüssel geben, das "Scharf"-Pulver rein, etwa 20-30 Scheiben Jalapenos in klitzekleine Würfel hacken und dazu geben, den warmen Chio-Dip darübergießen, alles mit einem Schneebesen langsam durchrühren bis eine homogene Masse entstanden ist. Das Ergebnis in eine Tupperdose und ab in den Kühlschrank, hält wochenlang und damit lässt sich der ein oder andere leckere Chili-Cheeseburger machen, bei dem BK selbst sicher neidisch wird.
Nehmt bitte wirklich den Chio-Dip.. mit den alternativen habe ich es schon probiert, bei manchen auch vom ersten riecher an auch sein lassen. nur mit dem richtigen Dip wird es vom Geschmack und Konsistenz, sowie den Schmelzeigenschaften so wie das Original.

Filet-o-Fisch oder Fischmäc Sauce
Für einen Burger 2TL Thomy Gourmet Remoulade und 1TL Sylter Dressing verrühren, Fertig

Royal-TS Sauce:
Für einen Burger: 2 TL Leichte Salatcreme mit 1 Messerspitze Knoblauchgranulat und 1 Messerspitze Zwiebelgranulat vermischen, Fertig


----------



## Threshold (18. April 2016)

Sehr schick.


----------



## keinnick (18. April 2016)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag. Gefällt mir!


----------



## drebbin (18. April 2016)

*zumfleischerrenn*


----------



## s-icon (18. April 2016)

Burger, ich liebe es
Meine Vorgehensweise ist jedoch eine komplett andere.

Buns werden bei mir immer Frisch und selbst gebacken.
Mehl, Zucker, Salz, Hefe, Wasser, Butter, Milch.
Mehr braucht man dafür nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Fleisch, hier experimentiere ich gerne, natürlich wolfe ich mein Fleisch selbst.
Derzeit bin ich bei 250g Kalb, 250g Filet, 250g Dry Aged Entrecote und 250g Mett für 8 Burger.

Das Fleisch wird leicht gesalzen und gepfeffert und anschließend in Ringe geformt, die ich mir habe beim Schlosser machen lassen.
Danach Vakumiert und für 2 Stunden bei 60 Grad Sous Vide gegart, danach für 10 Sekunden pro Seite in den Beefer, durch die extrem hohe Temperatur ensteht eine schöne Kruste ohne, dass das Fleisch trocken wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Käse nehme ich gerne zB. Gruyere

Soßen bin ich flexibel und lasse meine Kreativität freien Lauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

Ich bedanke mich für euren Zuspruch.. 
Und da ihr Interesse bekundet habt, habe ich die Erklärungen der Herstellung schonmal etwas mit Grundlagen ausgeweitet und hilfreiche Videos eingebunden.

Ach ja was den Käse angeht, einen der bei mir stark im Verdacht steht der gleiche wie beim Burgerkönig zu sein, ist seit letzter Woche im Lidl in den American Weeks im Angebot. sind 12 Scheiben für 1,39 von McKennedy.. ich hab mich direkt mal eingedeckt. ansonsten immer Chester Schmelzkäsescheiben.


----------



## Leob12 (18. April 2016)

Ist das der Käse der ähnlich wie Die Woerle Toastkäsescheiben (einzeln abgepackt) gleich zu 50% aus Käse besteht?^^

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kinguin (18. April 2016)

Schick schick, und sehr ausführlich danke, da kriegt man gleich Hunger 
Bei den Burger Buns nutzte ich allerdings Dinkelvollkornmehl. ^^


----------



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

@ Loeb: Welcher denn? und was ist Woerle?
Also der McKennedy ist Cheddar-Schmelzkäse in Scheiben, so wie er auch bei den großen Ketten verwendet wird.
Das besondere daran ist, dass man diesen Käse eigentlich nicht im Einzelhandel bekommt, jedenfalls habe ich ihn trotz jahrelanger Suche nicht in Deutschland gefunden.

@all:
Mir geht es hier ja darum, das was "die" so herstellen und man sich eigentlich eh reinziehen würde, zuhause selbst zu produzieren.
Natürlich bekommt man das mit ein wenig Übung nach einer Weile sicher besser hin. In meiner Familie z.B. hält sich das Gerücht hartnäckig, dass meien Burger jeden Vergleich haushoch gewinnen würden.
Selbstverständlich stet es jedem frei, sich alles so zusammenzustellen wie er/sie das möchte(n). Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Ich esse auch gerne mal einen Burger mit echtem Irischen, mehrere Monate gereiften Cheddar. 
In meinem Thread geht es mir aber hauptsächlich darum, wie man es hinbekommt, das herzustellen was man eigentlich nur "dort" bekommt.
Der Wiedererkennungswert spielt eine zentrale Rolle. Wenn ich beim Mäkkes oder B-King sitze und meinen Lieblingsburger esse, ist das ein ganz bestimmter Geschmack, eine ganz bestimmte Konsistenz.
So esse ich meine Lieblingsburger aber zuhause, ganz frisch und noch warm. Mit nahezu identischen Eigenschaften, teils sogar noch besser, intensiver.
Es gibt bestimmt millionen verschiedener Kreationen, die auch super schmecken und qualitativ hochwertiger sind, auch auf dem Gebiet habe ich mich ausgetobt und noch so einiges auf Lager.
Ein Beispiel wären da "stuffed Burgers". Das sind Patties, die dem Prinzip einer Pizza Calzone folgen. die tollen, leckeren Zutaten werden also im Fleisch eingeschlossen, 
das dann wiederum gebraten und auf einen Bun gelegt wird.
ich habe noch ein paar Bilder hier aus meiner Startphase in diesen Bereich, ich habe ganz simpel angefangen und einfach den Käse in das Fleisch statt obendrauf gelegt.
Das sah dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## s-icon (18. April 2016)

Mcdonalds Käse bekommst du wie auch fast alle anderen Produkte auch im Einzelhandel


----------



## mad-onion (18. April 2016)

s-icon schrieb:


> Mcdonalds Käse bekommst du wie auch fast alle anderen Produkte auch im Einzelhandel



Dann sag mir doch bitte wo genau.. dafür wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar. 

Edit: ich habe jetzt gerade eben tatsächlich eine Shop gefunden wo man den Käse bekommt.
Für alle die es interessiert: Klick
Is ja der Hammer.. jetzt bin ich echt  happy..


----------

